# Picking up our ID cards



## Pippomcnal (Mar 16, 2019)

We are finally here in Rome and settling in. Back in June we went to the Questora per Stranieri and were fingerprinted and turned in our photos. We were told then that our ID cards would be ready in 40 days. We were told we could pick them at the Comune. 

So we are trying to figure out where to go to retrieve them. We are residing now in Trastevere. Any advice about where we need to go. Thanks in advance.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

I would reckon at the Comuni here in Roma.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I'd ask your neighbours where your local office is.


----------



## Pippomcnal (Mar 16, 2019)

Good advice, Nick. Thanks. I’ll let you know how it works out.


----------



## Pippomcnal (Mar 16, 2019)

Here is the latest in our process. We went to the local Trastevere police office and they kindly directed us to the comune. Wrote down the address so we could find it. We hiked over there, and by now, 15:59 on Friday, staff was inside the building but they were closed. 

Okay, so we return on Monday at 13:00, but the office closed at 12:00. We know Italia enough, we just go with the flow. 
On Tuesday morn we arrive at the commune at 11:00, and with our Roman friend after late breakfast. The commune is open, but the officer there tells us we need to set up an appointment on line. We take a picture of the sign with the website and go on. 
So we go on line and get our 2 appointments, but they are for 27/12. Most likely they will be on strike that day to stretch out the holidays. But we are signed up. 

Our elective residence visas need to be renewed on 14/2/20. Any bets on whether we will have our ID cards before we renew our visas? 

We love it here and this is all part of the “fun.”


----------



## Troz (Jan 29, 2018)

This is not unlike our experience of trying to get my wife's permesso di soggiorno at the Questura in Perugia...


----------



## Troz (Jan 29, 2018)

Troz said:


> This is not unlike our experience of trying to get my wife's permesso di soggiorno at the Questura in Perugia...


...starting with driving for an hour on a Thursday morning to get in the queue early, based on the advice from the Comune on when the relevant office was open. To find that they had changed the opening times of the office to Monday, Wednesday and Friday mornings. And where was the only place where this information was available? On a notice stuck to the door of the office.


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

They will not be on holiday on 12/27. They will be there to take your appointments but you should arrive at least 1/2 hour early.


----------

